# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  UbuntuStudio Women

## marseille2

I want to meet other ladies who use UbuntuStudio ... or even one of its off-shoots, like KX-Studio. Where are we?

----------


## tenach

I use it from time to time! I'm actually buliding a rig specifically for music-making, and will be putting Ubuntu Studio on it.  :Smile:

----------


## marseille2

Yay!!! I'm so happy to finally hear from another woman who uses UbuntuStudio. ... BTW, how's the rig coming along?

----------


## tenach

The rig is nearly complete! I am just waiting on some wiggle room in my budget to get the power supply.  :Very Happy:

----------


## marseille2

Sweet!

----------

